# We are thinking about another babydust picnic :)



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Not sure when - but we are open to suggestions!

So if you want to join us - sign up here!

Tony,
x

The list begins.....


Tony, Mel & Jess
Amanda, Ian & Millie
SueMJ & Iestyn
Jayne,dh, Jack & ben
Mel & Tarnnia
Jules & Katelyn
Dee & Freddie
SueL, Clark & Chloe
LizzyB & Kitty
CindyP and Ds
SarahC and Amy
Tracey and Max
Kim, Paul and Joe
Dawn and Kieran
Donna, Clarke and Ellie Mae 

37 peeps (including children)


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Amanda, Ian & Millie .......... Gullivers please


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Iestyn and Me...   

I'd be happy to go back to Gullivers, but am also happy to try anywhere else too - will get thinking cap on.

Love,

Sue xxx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Oh, we definitely want to come please    

Jayne, dh, Jack & Ben

I liked Gullivers, but would be nice to try somewhere else (easy come, easy go though on location - so long as it's not a zillion miles from Wales!).  Thinking on from the list of places we had last time, what about West Midlands Safari Park.  Have been there before and it is really good.  Anyhow, just a thought  

Love 

Jayne x  (already excited!)


----------



## julesuk (Jan 27, 2003)

Definately count us in!!

Jules and Katelyn

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Obviously depending upon where and when (and more importantly finances  ) Freddie and I would love to try and make it!

If we have to travel (which I know we will  ) ... anywhere with cheap, clean, Freddie friendly accomodation would be good ... I hope.

Love
Dee
xxx

ps - Would be better again if others decided to make a night of it! LOL!


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hiya

Sue and Chloe yes!!!! Clark will depend on work but hopefully!!!! Don't mind the location!

Fishers Farm is absolutely fantastic http://www.fishersfarmpark.co.uk/ but it's very very southern!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So totally unfair on the likes of Dee, Jayne etc!

Love Sue
xxxxxxx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

I love Folly Farm, but again, it'd take most way too long to get there and would be more suited to an overnight stay in Tenby or somewhere (it's about 2 hours from where I live!).

Cracking place though if anyone is ever in South Wales and fancies a good day trip out  (think Fee will agree with this one  ).

http://www.folly-farm.co.uk/

Jayne x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

if there is a bouncy castle i would like to come please


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

You'll have to knock Jayne and myself off first though Olive!

Love,

Sue xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Me and Kitty would like to come but there's no way i'm getting on the bouncy castle......makes me feel seasick 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Sue MJ said:


> You'll have to knock Jayne and myself off first though Olive!


   

Jayne x 

PS - And we don't even let the kiddies have a go first 

PPS - Would be great if you came regardless Olive. Would be lovely to meet up again


----------



## sarahc (Mar 26, 2003)

Hi

Count Amy and I in - hopefully she'll stay well this time!!!!!


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Always keen on an opportunity to show off my little bruiser boy.

Cindy


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Cindy - and so you should... just as we all can't wait to meet your little 'bruiser' boy!!  Look forward to meeting you when ever, where ever it may be!

Love,

Sue xxx


----------



## dawn_simpson (Jul 1, 2004)

Hi 

I would like to come to this one with kieran


Dawn


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Just thought i would let you all know that Gullivers does a xmas experience.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=38131.from1127990211;topicseen#msg464197


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2005)

us too

Donna, Clarke and Ellie Mae xxx

(will make it this time!)


----------



## dawn_simpson (Jul 1, 2004)

Hi 

Are there any dates in the pipe line yet

Dawn


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Depending where and when - Me, Paul, Nathan and Morgan


----------



## Allie K (Apr 30, 2002)

Depending on dates etc,  Don, Kirstie and Jamie and me would love to join you.


Allie

xx


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Hi Girls,

Don't think we've got anything in the pipeline for this just yet.  Will let you know if/when we get this off the ground again.

Love,

Sue xxx


----------



## dawn_simpson (Jul 1, 2004)

Is the picnic going to held

Dawn


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Dawn, nothing has been sorted to date.

We are actually in the process of trying to sort another 'general meet up for all' at the moment, for later this year, so not sure we will be fitting in the picnic for this year.

Hope you may join us at the main meet up instead, once we get it off the ground (hopefully very soon!).

Love,

Sue xxx


----------

